# Basic Beginner Liquid Soap



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 14, 2018)

There are about as many different ways to make LS as there are LS-ers! LOL We all seem to tweak our formulas to our personal preference. This is a good site for learning to make liquid soap online. Faith not only teaches the basics, but she answers many of the questions Newbies have about making liquid soap:

http://alaiynab.blogspot.com/2014/07/basic-beginner-liquid-soap-and.html

HAPPY LS-ING!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 23, 2020)

This helpful tutorial includes equipment needed (please add a scale for weighing oils & lye), safety precautions, and pictures of the process.

_*http://alaiynab.blogspot.com/2013/03/how-i-create-liquid-soaps-and-shampoos.html#more*_


----------



## melinda48 (Aug 23, 2020)

Zany_in_CO said:


> There are about as many different ways to make LS as there are LS-ers! LOL We all seem to tweak our formulas to our personal preference. This is a good site for learning to make liquid soap online. Faith not only teaches the basics, but she answers many of the questions Newbies have about making liquid soap:
> 
> http://alaiynab.blogspot.com/2014/07/basic-beginner-liquid-soap-and.html
> 
> ...


This is the exact recipe I used - her instructions are so clear and concise. Now I just have to figure out why my soap doesn’t suds (or sud - is sud a word?). ~ ; )


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 23, 2020)

melinda48 said:


> Now I just have to figure out why my soap doesn’t suds (or sud - is sud a word?). ~ ; )


 If "sud" isn't a word, it should be! "My soap doesn't sud" works for me. LOL

I can't help you without more information. My advice is to go over everything to make sure you didn't miss something... like using NaOH instead of KOH.


----------



## melinda48 (Aug 29, 2020)

Zany_in_CO said:


> If "sud" isn't a word, it should be! "My soap doesn't sud" works for me. LOL
> 
> I can't help you without more information. My advice is to go over everything to make sure you didn't miss something... like using NaOH instead of KOH.


I used KOH but I believe now, after receiving input, my soap was too thick to sud. ~ ; )


----------



## Vicki Carr (Jan 13, 2021)

melinda48 said:


> I used KOH but I believe now, after receiving input, my soap was too thick to sud. ~ ; )


I made her 100% olive oil LS and mine didn’t suds either any idea why and did u use your soap anyway ty hope u can help me


----------



## SouthernHomemadeables (Feb 15, 2021)

Olive oil soap just does not make many suds, so for this problem you can add a little bit of cocamidopropyl betaine. It is a sudsing agent to help with this problem.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 16, 2021)

SouthernHomemadeables said:


> Olive oil soap just does not make many suds, so for this problem you can add a little bit of cocamidopropyl betaine. It is a sudsing agent to help with this problem.


If your olive oil LS doesn't make many suds, it may need more water. See recommended dilution rates:
*QUESTIONS ABOUT DILUTION*


----------

